# Russian breeder NY



## Reneejax (Sep 19, 2017)

hi, 

I'm looking for a Russian breeder - preferably one that is in my state or surrounding state- tops 90 miles away. I'm in dutchess county NY


Hudson valley 
Long Island NY
Bridgeport CT
Elizabeth NJ


----------

